# Anyone Read This Book On 12 Volt Solar Living?



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Volt-Solar-Po...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1304996996&sr=1-1

If you did, was it any good? What are the pros and cons of the book?

Thanks.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I hope someone answers your thread who has read it. I'm interested also.
Last night I got on a link that lead me to another site that sells 12 volt freezers/fridge combos. Their smallest held sixty 12 oz. cans of soda and after a few hours would freeze food rock solid. 

Got me to thinking that one of the most inconvient things about living off grid is lack of refridgeration or rather ice for an ice box. My idea was to power this 12 volt freezer with solar panels, freeze reuseable ice packs & water for ice to coold my super insulated DIY ice box. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I've had it on my wishlist for 2 years and checked back every month or 2. It's been "out of stock" the whole time. Sorry but I couldn't ever see paying $30+ for a used paperback and haven't had any luck finding it elsewhere.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

wy_white_wolf said:


> I've had it on my wishlist for 2 years and checked back every month or 2. It's been "out of stock" the whole time. Sorry but I couldn't ever see paying $30+ for a used paperback and haven't had any luck finding it elsewhere.


http://www.bookdepository.com/12-Volt-Solar-Power-Michel-Daniek/9781856230391 $16.32


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Pelenaka said:


> I hope someone answers your thread who has read it. I'm interested also.
> Last night I got on a link that lead me to another site that sells 12 volt freezers/fridge combos. Their smallest held sixty 12 oz. cans of soda and after a few hours would freeze food rock solid.
> 
> Got me to thinking that one of the most inconvient things about living off grid is lack of refridgeration or rather ice for an ice box. My idea was to power this 12 volt freezer with solar panels, freeze reuseable ice packs & water for ice to coold my super insulated DIY ice box.
> ...


Yeah, refridgeration is the part where I have to do some serious thinking also. I was thinking of using a very small 12 v fridge for everyday things that used quick and then using root cellar, canning, and drying to store the rest.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

City Bound said:


> Yeah, refridgeration is the part where I have to do some serious thinking also. I was thinking of using a very small 12 v fridge for everyday things that used quick and then using root cellar, canning, and drying to store the rest.


Exactly City, when you incorporate the other methods of food preservation the your need for refridgerator space decreases.

Other than powering my lap top producing ice is the only thing I think that would be sorely missed. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Pelenaka said:


> Exactly City, when you incorporate the other methods of food preservation the your need for refridgerator space decreases.
> 
> Other than powering my lap top producing ice is the only thing I think that would be sorely missed.
> 
> ...


Pelenaka, you can power your lap top with a small solar set up and you can run a very small 12 v fridge to make ice. Do you use ice every day?


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

I bought it. It has a LOT of basic electricity information, battery info, diodes, resistors etc. Half of the book is that kind of information. His projects involve taking an applicance, like a sewing machine, and converting it to 12 volts. It's a british book because many of the 12v motors that he uses are "12 volt windscreen wiper motor" so it took getting used to some of the terms. He gets into detail about repairing panels and making your own regulators too. It was interesting and I plan on keeping it for reference, but I wouldn't buy it knowing what I know about it.


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

We have a 12v system at the cabin (off grid, I don't know much about it, I am no expert). We have a Igloo car-110-12v car fridge we use there, actually 2, just don't always plug in one. It's tiny but cheap and works. 

That book looks interesting. We need more batteries.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

KEv thanks. From what you told me the book is not for me.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Agreed but the concept is still solid.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------

